# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  A good 3d Art program.

## Susceptor

I'm looking for a free 3d art program. Anyone know any??

----------


## Man of Steel

Blender 3D. It's what I use, when I feel like messing around with 3D. http://www.blender.org/

----------


## LucUltra

Yup, I use blender too. Pretty nice and free program, with a lot of tutorials around. When I started it first I felt like I'd never understand it, and after an hour I understood all the basics  :smiley:

----------


## Pirate

neato. imo try it!

----------


## DeadDollKitty

This could really help me. I'm taking a multimedia class at my school, and we need to understand all of this stuff. Thanks  :smiley:

----------


## The Question

I think there is one called milkshake that is similar to 3d Studio Max

----------


## Oros

i also use blender, it's a free and good 3d program. =D

----------


## tswift_2

I agree, Blender is the best choice. I actually used it last year to make a video for a school project (it actually turned out awesomely, but it took longer than I thought)

----------


## Lomebririon

> I think there is one called milkshake that is similar to 3d Studio Max



It's actually called Milkshape.  :tongue2:

----------


## ClouD

I have a prgram, Bryce6.0, with Daz, it's pretty unbeatable at landscapes...
or dreamscapes..

----------


## Applejaxz

Wings 3d. http://www.wings3d.com/
Its simple yet powerful. Very easy to use/ learn with but if u wanna make landscapes and such, prolly not the best choice

----------


## montrealhorizons

I use Softimage XSI @ School; and Maya/Max industry side.
I'd suggest either of those three since they are the top programs in the domain, reaching far beyond 3d to simulation of physics, particles, and of course, animation. You could always try one of their free 30 day trials and see how you like it.
I know I absolutly love it. Best choice I ever made in my life, to go into this field.

Frank

----------


## Oros

maya looks easy, but i don't know if it really is.
But the videos i have seen from it have been very good done.

----------


## Pathways

Yay thread resurection  :smiley:

----------

